# Buy, and Breed? or just Buy?



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

My Home situation has changed, (changed for the better!)

I am considering obtaining some Tipplers!
I realize that they will fly high ubove their loft, and return to their loft without doing anything special in between.
I have also considered high fliers, and NY Flying flights.
I would only like to keep 6, to 10 pigeons, total!
So, I figure one male, and two different females (different families)
Here's the thing, Can I find a really good, proven male breeder pigeon, any (ubove) breed, and breed it to 2 (different familied, same breed) Females ?
What would be the best, and easiest way (cheapest), to find that one best male pigeon, and two different familied females, of the same breed?
Or should I just pay the price for proven flying pigeons, from only one breeder.
I'm not out to set any world records, but it would be pretty nice to have some regularity when I fly them. 
I would prefer to Not have to breed, and cull, to achieve ubove loft fliers!
Any Opinions? 
Thankyou, ND Cooper
P.S. Only Cold weather breeds will be considered. (if there is such a breed!)


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*tipplers*

This link will give you a better idea of what it takes to raise and fly tipplers, I thought it covered it prety well. I am thinking you could use one cock bird and two differant hens but it would take a couple of years to achive what you are looking for. I will be trying to form a kit this year but I am so affraid of loosing any, I have about twenty breeders to work with now but have already been told I am going to loose birds in more then one way. I am not planing on competing this year and only want what you are doing, birds to fly free around the property. I have a lot of open land for them to fly with no neighbors or city officials to compain, this is what I will be doing when I retire if I make it that far >Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see the problem with crossing two families together. But if you're having to ship the birds in, it may be cheaper to limit the amount of people you're getting them from to save on that.
And about the cold thing, all pigeons are pretty good at adapting to that, but considering lots of guys up north fly the breeds you're looking for...they should really be used to it!


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Mr. Cooper I think you should consider first what breed you really want to fly. If it's tipplers then you are looking for 5, 6 maybe 8 hours worth of flying time. Or are you looking for birds that will go up and fly 2-3 hours. I have flying flights that go out every single day as long as it's not snowing or pouring rain out. They fly more than enough for me. I for one can not see myself looking in the sky for 8 hours looking for a pigeon. But then a gain that's me. When you really figure out what you want then contact that breeder who you feel will sell you quality flying birds at a fair price. *


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

rbflight, First off, it's ND Cooper, 
Knowone, that I know calls me Mr., Especially, Mr. Cooper 
Not even my kid's friends! 
I don't know where you are located, but up here in North Dakota, the winds can, and will, really get moving.
That's not to say that flights couldn't handle it, or Tipplers couldn't handle it either, I just wouldn't want to find out the hard way!
Thank's for the tip, about your flights can't fly in hard rain, or snow.
That's the weather up here, Wind! then add everything else whenever it chooses. (more often than not, it seems)

I might have even purchased some NY Flying Flights from you , a few years back. They had a crest on their heads, pretty, and very talented fliers!

In fact, if you could spare a few, say 8, NO MORE!
I'll take them off your hands.
If you are the same guy as before, when you shipped them to me, from NY, a few didn't make the trip. 

I'm pretty interested in some pigeons that will fly in all kinds of weather, above the loft, if there is a breed. 
In fact, the weather up here can get so rough sometimes, that even my hunting dogs don't want to go outside!
Thankyou, ND Cooper


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Patterson- Kev, like you I am interested in good backyard pigeons.
I want them to fly ubove the loft, and return, IN all kinds of weather, even the rough stuff. I'm after regularity, and if it turns severe (weather) then I know that they can handle the good weather also.
Yep, I'm the kind that can be outdoors, when my pigeons are out too!

Remember, I'm looking for UBOVE THE LOFT FLYING BREEDS. IN ANY WEATHER.

I remember when I was young, a few wild pigeons roosted outside of my bedroom window, under a covered ledge, a family. They would come and go all day, but just before dusk, they would take off, one at a time, and I would stay up as long as I could to figure out when they would return. It was always too late, I would always fall asleep.
I remember being waken up in the middle of the night, or early morning, hearing their Cooing, and moving around, almost every night! It was always dark, before sun up, when they snuck in! 
They flew in all kinds of weather! and always returned!
ND Cooper


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*tipplers*

Remember, I looking for UBOVE THE LOFT FLYING BREEDS. IN ANY WEATHER.


This is what scares me the most, I have been told stories of people letting there tipplers (serbians) out to fly on a beautiful morning and an afternoon thunderstorm blew in and they never returned. I have also heard stories of them being let out in mid afternoon and stayed in the sky's all night to trap the next morning, I would be a worried flyer but a happy one when they did return. I am not sure if flying all night would count in compatition but it sure would take a day off my life. I also understand that there are birds of pray that will enjoy my flyers more then me and with all this being thought over many times I am not sure if I even want to open the loft door. On the other hand I feel if I do not give them the chance to fly I will never know if any of this is true nor will I give the the chance to fly as they where born too.

>Kevin


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Patterson- Kev, like you I am interested in good backyard pigeons.
> I want them to fly ubove the loft, and return, IN all kinds of weather, even the rough stuff. I'm after regularity, and if it turns severe (weather) then I know that they can handle the good weather also.
> Yep, I'm the kind that can be outdoors, when my pigeons are out too!
> 
> ...


Pigeons won't perform in rough weather.They will not want to fly.Maybe a little bit of drizzle,or a bit of wind but that's it.Kevin are you saying that tipplers are serbian highflyers?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Most birds have good instinct and adapt to the local area. I also understand your concern. I have released my homers in a beautiful sunshine day only the have a hell of a storm hit while they are gone. Mybe the homer is what you want for you loft flying pleasure. If they get lost they can home back. Just something to think about.

Tony


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*stormy*



Big T said:


> Most birds have good instinct and adapt to the local area. I also understand your concern. I have released my homers in a beautiful sunshine day only the have a hell of a storm hit while they are gone. Mybe the homer is what you want for you loft flying pleasure. If they get lost they can home back. Just something to think about.
> 
> Tony


 Thank's Tony, I have done just that. I Have now got 6 breeding pairs of homing pigeons from three differant breeders and plan on flying some around the property and sending a few to some one loft races. I am going to be forming a kit of sebian high flyers and take my chances things work out. I am not going to compete this year with the high flyers even though I have some very good birds I am not sure if I will have enough time to properly train to do so.

Birdman79

Well sorta but it's more like Serbian high flyers are considered tipplers unless I have been majorly missinformed >Kevin


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Thank's Tony, I have done just that. I Have now got 6 breeding pairs of homing pigeons from three differant breeders and plan on flying some around the property and sending a few to some one loft races. I am going to be forming a kit of sebian high flyers and take my chances things work out. I am not going to compete this year with the high flyers even though I have some very good birds I am not sure if I will have enough time to properly train to do so.
> 
> Birdman79
> 
> Well sorta but it's more like Serbian high flyers are considered tipplers unless I have been majorly missinformed >Kevin


Tipplers and serbians are two different breeds of the high flying pigeon varietys, not one in the same


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*high fly*



LokotaLoft said:


> Tipplers and serbians are two different breeds of the high flying pigeon varietys, not one in the same


 Now thats where it got confusing, I know there is a breed they call just tippler but I am told that most all high flyers like Iranian,Pakistanie, new york flights, serbians are all tipplers. The reason I say mine are tipplers is that there is an article out there on serbians and one that has been very well wrote, in there he calls his tipplers. I am glad I started this so maybe we can clear this up  >Kevin


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tipplers are not highflyers per se.Some turn into pins in the sky and stay up, some go up and down,and some don't even fly high at all.From what i know serbian highflyers stay up there,thus 2 different breeds.Kevin are you going to compete in a club competition?As there's one located in michigan.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*comp*



Birdman79 said:


> Tipplers are not highflyers per se.Some turn into pins in the sky and stay up, some go up and down,and some don't even fly high at all.From what i know serbian highflyers stay up there,thus 2 different breeds.Kevin are you going to compete in a club competition?As there's one located in michigan.



I am not sure if I will Compete or not, I know of the club but I am not sure if I will have enough time to do what it takes to give the birds a fair shot with the pro's>Kevin


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*training*

This is the link I was refering to, in it he shows a lot about his birds but in here you will find where he says training tipplers not serian high flyers. Again it makes it confusing>Kevin

http://www.freewebs.com/serbianhighflyersydney/


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Birdman79 said:


> Tipplers are not highflyers per se.Some turn into pins in the sky and stay up, some go up and down,and some don't even fly high at all.From what i know serbian highflyers stay up there,thus 2 different breeds.Kevin are you going to compete in a club competition?As there's one located in michigan.


I am in a club that flies Serbian highflyers in metro Detroit area. We compete with members in Ohio, Illinois, Wisconson and Iowa. If you rasie Serbians I would love to talk to you. PM me. And Kevin, Serbian highfliers are different that tipplers. Look the two breeds up in wiki.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*tipplers*



outcold00 said:


> I am in a club that flies Serbian highflyers in metro Detroit area. We compete with members in Ohio, Illinois, Wisconsin and Iowa. If you raise Serbians I would love to talk to you. PM me. And Kevin, Serbian highfliers are different that tipplers. Look the two breeds up in wiki.


Dan, I am almost a believer, I do have to ask why does that breeder in Australia call his birds tipplers? >kevin


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

He is just sharing a article written about training tipplers. Tipplers are way more popular around the world than serbian highflyers. So, there is more information about flying\training tipplers than ther is about Serbian highflyers.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm Still leaning twords Tipplers.
Flying ability,
Homing instint, (sp)
Good Looks, Been around for a long time. (different colors)
Can call them in whenever I want, or let them fly. Hrs. or all day.
Easy on the overall expenditure.
Can purchase in my area.
Good advise from other owners.
Easy to breed.
Supplies me with some exercise, yet, saves on Gasoline 
From what I understand, A guy can Control Tipplers, better (easier?) than other breeds.
From what I can gather, there is some science involved in the feeding of Tipplers. 
One other thing, White Eyes!
So Far, Not Many Hawks around, And, Some Pigeons Do Preform in ALL Kinds of Weather! (Fact!)
Tipplers, for me, Just might be the best Backyard Pigeons! 
I have not had the chance to see any other type of High Flying Pigeon around my area.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> I'm Still leaning twords Tipplers.
> Flying ability,
> Homing instint, (sp)
> Good Looks, Been around for a long time. (different colors)
> ...


Out of curiosity which breed performs in all kind of weather???


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

My Racing Homers.
I used them for loft flyers, no racing.
Wild pigeons also fly in all kinds of weather.
I spose, if there was a tornado, they wouldn't want to fly, to be technical...
The point is, to have pigeons that fly, more often than not, is that good enough?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Were you talking about homers or tipplers?From what i know performing doesn't only mean flying but the bird doing what its meant to do.Tumblers tumbling,rollers rolling,tipplers,serbians,iranians,etc birds endurance flying.That won't happen with bad weather.Sure they'll fly but they won't perform,and won't fly for long.Just my 2 cents....


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Let's keep this going here!
Everyone is welcome to contribute! 

Some say, that flying, and preforming, are Two different actions.
I say that flying, AND preforming, are the Same Thing.

As long as we are refering to Flying Breeds.

Bad weather is regulated by the trainer/flyer/owner
Not by the Pigeons, Correct?
Then again, Maybe some keepers hold back their Pigeons, thinking that they, the owner, know how to get things done better then their own pigeons, because of bad weather!
ND Cooper


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Doe's anyones Pigeons preform, or enjoy flying, in Bad weather?
Considering just what a pigeon keeper considers Bad Weather, compared to what a keepers Pigeons considers to be Bad Weather. 
Sometimes, the pigeons know more than we do!


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Some say, that flying, and preforming, are Two different actions.
> I say that flying, AND preforming, are the Same Thing.
> 
> So basically you're saying that a tumbler that flys for about 30 minutes tumbling once every 5 to 10 minutes is the same with one that gives u 3-5 tumbles constantly in the same time frame .Mind you I am referring to the same type of tumbler(turkish tumbler for instance)


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, since I'm only looking for some good backyard flyers, Not looking to set any world records, or demand perfection from my pigeons, I'll continue to put flying, and preforming, in the same catagory.
My pigeons are for enjoyment, not to be culled for lack of preformance.
Yes, they are Pets.
Your example, of the two rollers, definately have different flying abilities.
Don't all pigeons? Some are very similar, never exactly the same.
I was mainly refering to Tipplers before, not birds that do tricks. (not that they arn't cool too!)
Like I said, I'm not interested in setting world records, so I'm not going to be techinical about preforming.
I'll just call it flying, because thats all I want my pigeons to do.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck,let us know how you do.


----------

